# Really cold weather ski gear question?



## Steve Kahn

*cold?*

Cold???

is this the same guy who runs gore with snow out and in 10 degree F weather? 

i thought i was tough when it was 30F, and you had to go and show me what a fair weather pussy i am.

maybe just think you're in the nomad on gore getting ready for tunnel and that will keep you warm.

alternatively, have you tried you dry top and poggies?

S


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

drysuit on gore = toasty

drysuit on the mountain = gaper? 

never thought about bringing the boatin gear to the mountain


----------



## DanOrion

Top:
Midweight wicking layer on skin
Heavy weight long underwear next
Heavy weight fleece jacket next
Expedition shell on top (full articulated helmet covering hood)
Goggles
One of those neopreneish ski masks
Fleece neck gator

Bottom:
Heavyweight long underwear
Heavy shell pants

Gloves:
OR modular mits with thin gloves underneath

Feet:
Smart wool socks and spanish fly between your toes

Eat a cliff bar or equivalent to keep your core fuleled.

I've been fine like that in -5 to 10 degree range. Above that temp, I get warm, below that temp, well seriously, fuck it, too cold.

I hear day-glo keeps you warm too, but I've just never tried.


----------



## Andy H.

Here's what you need:

Blue Jeans
Hunting Socks
Sunglasses
Neoprene "Masque"
Dallas Cowboys Jacket.

But seriously, a fleece neck gaiter is key. Along with all the other stuff listed above something that's key is to have sausage or lots of bacon for breakfast.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

Don't forget to wear fleece pants under your blue jeans...so any ripped areas will still keep warm.

And try to get the nice down Cowboys starter jacket.

You could always go oldschool with the bank-robber ski mask. Serious style points.


----------



## goldcamp

Put on a 20 pound layer of fat for the winter... works for me.


----------



## paddlebizzle

> Don't forget to wear fleece pants under your blue jeans...so any ripped areas will still keep warm.


BSOE - you're getting waaaaay too technical. You're supposed to wear cotton flannel pants from Cabelas under those jeans. They don't wear fleece!

Seriously:

For cold feet - try Hotronics. Make fun of 'em if you want, but they freakin' work. I use them in my racing boots, which are ALWAYS cold, and they work like a charm.


----------



## cstork

Single digits is cold? Try going to Loveland when it's -20 with a 30 knot wind. 

For keeping my son warm at Loveland, the neck gater is great to a point. When the wind picks up, we found it was key to have a neck gater with a hood. The hood serves two key purposes: it reduces the cracks where wind can get in around your goggles and it keeps the neck gater from slipping down. 

I've tried the neoprene facemasks and didn't like them and didn't think they were necessary. With a neck gater kept high, a hat low, and goggles, you basically have a small hole for your mouth and nose yet you have fleece against your skin rather than neoprene rubber. You can also move the gater to cover your mouth. 

The other stuff is obvious. 

Enjoy!


----------



## CGM

Go get yourself a big down ski jacket with a big hood, and a big collar that you can bury your face in without using your hands. You will stay warm, your goggles won't fog from wearing a face mask, and you won't have frozen drool all over your face from the mask either. Besides, the face mask makes you look like a gaper. Mtn Hardwear makes a nice one that you might want to check out.


----------



## brendodendo

Balaclava style face mask. Covers the head, neck and most of the face. I wear mine under a helmet and let it cover my chin up to the bottom of my lower lip. I have them in three weights for many conidtions.
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=129455
Has to be the best way to keep really warm.

Mittens with leather palm and super strech fleece liners. http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2247139&cp=876637.880558.1230048
keep the hands warm and toasty.

Aside from that I wear Obermeyer underwear. http://www.obermeyer.com/CollectionCategory/Mens/MensUnderwear/MensUnderwear.cfm

I try not to sweat and go into the lodge for a warm up every couple of hours.

I used to get cold and now I stay really warm. I hate being cold on the hill.

BP


----------



## jwolters4

Carhartt one-piece.....quilt-lined.....camo.....that should do ya' :shock:


----------



## Steve Zizzou

This should do the trick for ya:

-Jeans with NO gators, so everyone can see your kick ass rear entry boots

-Old school Oakley glasses/razors preferred with as bright of neon colors you can find, don't want to lose those bad boys.

-Cotton T for a base layer followed by a champion sweatshirt, gotta have champion if you are going to ski like one.

-Starter Jacket, Black Hawks preferred 

-Big ass hunting gloves, never know who you might have to kill out there

-Camo Elmer Fud hat, the furrier it is the better. NOTE: always wear the flap down and loose, you will look like you are flying down the hill.

-Hydration, don't forget to have a crystal guiser bottle shoved into your front pocket for full access when you are ripping it down the hill

Good luck and god speed, it should work for you. 

Stevesie


----------



## WhiteLightning

I go for the walrus flab technique. Works for me. Like Andy says, lots of bacon.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis

Yes, winter weight is very advantageous. I believe historically the traditions of both Oktoberfest and the Thanksgiving holiday (in all its geographic permutations) were originally conceived for just this purpose. Drink and eat (and watch football), for soon you will be cold.

It's also good to grow a molestache to keep that upper lip warm. An added bonus is retained bacon grease and other food scraps from that morning's breakfast...sustains throughout the day. Soaks up runny nose snot as well.

And let us not forget that most time honored method of maintaining at least the perception of warmth...WHISKEY! I believe this may be the common thread that runs through gaper and gearhound alike...the ubiquitous flask.

Carve well, internet friends, carve well...and throw up a rooster tail for the homies that aint home.


----------



## Mut

Deep South,

As for your feet, many people make the mistake of putting too much on their feet to stay warm. Your boots are probably well insulated so you only need a thin layer. Thick layers cut down circulation and make you cold.

As for hands, go buy a pair of Black Diamond (or equivilant) expedition gloves. They are bulky but they are very warm and last a long time. I use them for skiing and ice climbing and they work well.


----------



## andy

Really only one solution here...


Start telemarking....


----------

